# Kidding pens



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So now that my does are due soon I have been talking to different people about kidding pens. How soon do you put your does in their kidding pens? Normally I wait till they are ready to kid before they go in a pen. But this year is different. I won't be home as much so I am worried about them kidding outside when I am not there. One person said they put them in 2 weeks before kidding due date which I think is a little to early. The earliest they will be due is Friday the 8th. But I have thought about putting them in their pens Wednesday or Thursday because Zoey went a day early last time. Just wondering what everyone else does.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually put them in 2 or 3 days before the due date- but, my first one ended up with the feet sticking out as I hurried up and drug her into it. (She was 4 and 3 days early. One kid was born New Years Eve and the other a few minutes after midnite New Years Day!). Probably a good time would be 4-5 days before the due date, to be safe, if you aren't going to be home. 2 or 3 if you are home. Have a good kidding!


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

5 Days and if the pen is large enough they often enjoy company


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The pens are only like 6x6. So that's why I didn't want to put them in to early. But they will all be able to see each other just fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always put them in the pen when you aren't home and let them out when you are.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

^ I second that. All of my does carry kids differently, I have one who will look like and act like she will kid two weeks early and another who I could go up to a day before she kids before putting her in the kidding pen. I think it really depends on the doe.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:nothing to add:

Ah, a kidding pen. I need one of those!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with the 5 days. That's how I used to do it when I kidded in the winter. What is the set up like around the stalls? It the building basically all stalls? If not you could open everything up and let them have total access to it all and a little more room. I have a kidding pen that I actually have but don't stall them up till they actually kid or look like they are really ready to go


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the plan is once they kid and the kids are moving well I am going to tear down the pens and they will have all the space. It's a 12x24 room. But right now I don't have a big open room for them all that's not outside.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome! We made kidding pens to, and probably rushed to put them in too early! However, we have had problems with miscarriages, so are erring on the side of caution and safety. Being able to see one another is so important. Nice pens! These are ours and as they are so large we will be able to use them for lambs too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice. Why all the miscarriages?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are nice.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Kidding and miscarriages*



RPC said:


> Very nice. Why all the miscarriages?


Thanks-the pens are nice and the goats are happy in them.

Brownie should be our next to kid...crossing fingers, saying prayers, and listening on the baby monitor some at night!!!
We are trying to figure that out! Unsure if cold was a contributor, or deficiencies in the hay we had been feeding, the minerals we were giving them(since switched to manna pro for goats), or if it was toxoplasmosis, Chlamidia, and/or something else. So far, we aren't 100% sure we can pin the miscarriages on any one thing, but,...still trying to figure it out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have a kidding stall or pen. We have just a single stall with a split door for four does to share. So far, I've been able to catch everyone in time to make sure they got some private time IN the stall with fresh bedding and all their friends closed out. However, today I just shut the smaller does into a sub-pen to keep them from pestering the 2 that are due soon. There's no shelter in that pen, but the weather is supposed to be gorgeous for the next 5-7 days, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

